# whats the dumbest piece of gym advice you have ever been given?



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I haven't really been told any bad gym advise, but i was told by someone that whey protein was bad for you lol


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

"You don't need to train legs. Walking and running is enough."


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Had some fat lad in a Nike skin training top thing come over and try and correct my form. That doesn't bother me, infact I appreciate it if my forms slipping if someone offers a spot etc. it was the fact his form was terrible. You should always practice what you preach IMO


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I hear ya on that one.. I watched a guy try and teach his friend on how to deadlift. Was basically using all back, looked very painful might i add. Guy told his friend his back was hurting, and friend said oh that good, its the "pump" lol.. Nah its just your disc bulging out of your spine haha.....


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Athenian said:


> "You don't need to train legs. Walking and running is enough."


Thats good advice and it'll do for me :laugh:


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Someone told me to train chest atleast twice a week


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

In the gym on Monday.. a guy that actually looks decent said to his mate "lets go do some squats, it's the best thing to work your traps" me and my little bro just looked at another in amazement and then cracked up. Shoulda seen their little faces.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

thats not bad advise.. i train mine twice.. i train each body part twice a week



Harrison21 said:


> Someone told me to train chest atleast twice a week


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

wearing a weightlifting belt will slim your waist and you should cycle protein so your body doesnt adapt to it

obviously i didnt pay any attention to any of it but was definitely the worst ive ever been given


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> Someone told me to train chest atleast twice a week


There is a thread of research material here somewhere showing training at 1RM three times a week is better for hypertrophy that once a week at 3RM.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> thats not bad advise.. i train mine twice.. i train each body part twice a week


X2. I consider training body parts twice a week some of the best advice I was given.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

After watching that CT Fletcher video and him saying only do chest once a week to get much stronger I'm going to listen to him the guys a beast


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

hes also on steroids


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> hes also on steroids


Whats wrong with that?


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

not saying anything is wrong with that.. just said hes also on steroids



Freeby0 said:


> Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> not saying anything is wrong with that.. just said hes also on steroids


Pretty pointless comment in that case then really wasnt it, whats your opinion on steroids then? Im not trying to pick a fight...just interested.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> hes also on steroids


I'm also on steroids


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

ummm i think its stupid to take them, their a waste of money, they have long term side effects, whats the point, why do you need an enhancement to make you stronger the list is endless do i need to keep going......


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> ummm i think its stupid to take them, their a waste of money, they have long term side effects, whats the point, why do you need an enhancement to make you stronger the list is endless do i need to keep going......


Steroids are actually really cheap if you find a good source, its fun going taking them too... some people change their mind and start you never know you might start taking them in a few years


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Its just my opinion... I could careless if people take them. i dont care for them. i think it should be allowed in sports, it makes it more fun to watch athletes play and do amazing things



Harrison21 said:


> Steroids are actually really cheap if you find a good source, its fun going taking them too... some people change their mind and start you never know you might start taking them in a few years


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> ummm i think its stupid to take them, their a waste of money, they have long term side effects, whats the point, why do you need an enhancement to make you stronger the list is endless do i need to keep going......


Looking at your picture I'm gonna have a guess that you're American or Canadian, am I right?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Looking at your picture I'm gonna have a guess that you're American or Canadian, am I right?


I was about to say that, big guy to say you're natural though good job


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Its just my opinion... I could careless if people take them. i dont care for them. i think it should be allowed in sports, it makes it more fun to watch athletes play and do amazing things


Now this I agree with. Most are secretly on them anyway, so just say fvck it and let them do it.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Im an american. Live in wisconsin next to lake Michigan lol if you care to look it up.. Only thing i take is creatine, which i just started last week...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> Only thing i take is creatine,


Thats how it all begins. I once took creatine once now im on test it is a slippery slope.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lol thats the only thing ill ever take..



kingdale said:


> Thats how it all begins. I once took creatine once now im on test it is a slippery slope.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

why do people smoke weed? why do people drink? why does everybody have some type of vice?

...because it makes them feel good


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

idk and i dont care what other people do..


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

My thoughts are, yea he's on steroids. So he doesn't need to train like a natty, a natty will see better gains training a muscle group twice a week (in my opinion of course). So if you're on steroids too, then yea you should follow his lead, but if you aren't I wouldn't 

I guess the point I'm trying to make is, a lot of natty people will follow training methods of juice users, which is less than ideal, as protein synthesis, hormones etc are too different to really compare.

If it matters, I'm natty, but seriously looking into juicing when I get a better base to work from.

My 2 cent.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> In the gym on Monday.. a guy that actually looks decent said to his mate "lets go do some squats, it's the best thing to work your traps" me and my little bro just looked at another in amazement and then cracked up. Shoulda seen their little faces.


Is this bad advice?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

he said 'at least' twice a week


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

too much potein will make you fat even if you train alot...this was coming from someone that didnt work out or excercise and is FAT


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

"stick with me son, i'll make sure you get the best pump in the gym everytime" 'Jimmy Saville'


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> ummm i think its stupid to take them, their a waste of money, they have long term side effects, whats the point, why do you need an enhancement to make you stronger the list is endless do i need to keep going......


I think your stupid for not taking them, your not spending your money efficiently, if your wise then no long term sides, LOADS of points, don't 'need' the enhancement, but comes in handy lol.

You'll realise one day


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

worse bit i got was from my mate who told me i should wear these tighty whity shorts i had and them bodybuilding vests you see the pro's wearing, which is fine except i was 10stone wet then and looked like Mr Muscle....he also was waiting with his camera when i met him in the gym with a big smile on his face


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

barsnack said:


> worse bit i got was from my mate who told me i should wear these tighty whity shorts i had and them bodybuilding vests you see the pro's wearing, which is fine except i was 10stone wet then and looked like Mr Muscle....he also was waiting with his camera when i met him in the gym with a big smile on his face


Got a mate I would loved to have done that to. Then again, I'm surprised it hasn't happenned to me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Heard this gem once 'cos you have long arms you will burn more calories doing cardio'


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> lol thats the only thing ill ever take..


6 months on this forum and you'll be craving to get on, I was completely against them till I joined here, now I'm looking into my first cycle to do this Winter lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> ummm i think its stupid to take them, their a waste of money, they have long term side effects, whats the point, why do you need an enhancement to make you stronger the list is endless do i need to keep going......


I agree, steriods are pointless.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I agree, steriods are pointless.


And you'll get angry and kill people and your willy will shrink.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> And you'll get angry and kill people and your willy will shrink.


True, this is why I just stick with my H&B protein. That's all you need.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> True, this is why I just stick with my H&B protein. That's all you need.


And multivitamins and saying your prayers.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

On the american boards most are anti steroids. Even the people obviously on them deny it and slag them off.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Is this bad advice?


Would you say that squatting for traps is GOOD advice?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

"That's not how you squat" when I was doing good mornings

"The bar's in the wrong place!" when doing my usual low-bar squat (that was by a PT).

"Don't do deadlifts, you might hurt your back" - by another PT.

"Nah bruv, it doesn't matter if it's different weights each side 'coz it still adds up to the same" - on a shoulder press machine where each arm moves independently and the weights are loaded on to each side for each arm - the guy had 40kg on one side and 60 on the other.

"If you don't do 12 reps, you might as well not do any" - Same bloke ^^

"Nah bruv, you can't go straight to 25kgs, you HAVE to do 20kgs first" - Same bloke ^^


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I was once told mid set of bench press that I wasn't flaring my elbows properly - I ignored the guy (who I didn't know at all) so he grabbed my right elbow mid rep and forcibly pushed my arm outwards to 'guide' my arm on the one side into a totally weird position coming down over my head on that side... my arm gave in for a second due to the imbalanced load and almost dropped the bar on my head and chest.

I was so thankful for his help that I terminated the set immediately and explained to him how helpful I thought that was (sort of, I might have used slightly different words).


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL once again, maybe its a European thing or Australia thing to take steroids, but here in america lot of people are against them in so many ways.. Also getting caught with them is a felony charge in the states.. I'm perfectly fine training big and eating big to get results.. I guess im old school.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> LOL once again, maybe its a European thing or Australia thing to take steroids, but here in america lot of people are against them in so many ways.. Also getting caught with them is a felony charge in the states.. I'm perfectly fine training big and eating big to get results.. I guess im old school.


Old school lmao

No offence mate but your so naive it's unreal.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

If you want to get massive, big and strong just eat whatever the fuk you want, just eat maccies,burger king dont stop eating until you cant eat anymore!!

but wait what about macros? what does that mean he says:whistling:


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I dont eat fast food.. I eat all lean meats, lots of veggies...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> LOL once again, maybe its a European thing or Australia thing to take steroids, but here in america lot of people are against them in so many ways.. Also getting caught with them is a felony charge in the states.. I'm perfectly fine training big and eating big to get results.. I guess im old school.


Not gonna be rude here but you havent a clue bud. Old school in the U.S. like anywhere else, means pack in as much juice as you can when you can, especially among powerlifters..if you really believe Europe or Australia uses more AAS than America you are grieviously mistaken.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I used to cram the fast food down like it was going out of style. Then i started have health problems and changed my life around.. I was very over weight.. Went though a pretty big transformation.. losing almost 70 lbs in a year..


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done for the positive adjustment and weightloss.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

'protein shakes are ****, your body becomes immune to em'

'i don't wanna use shakes, I wanna stay natural'

'best thing about gym is you can go home and fill up all the space you've made'


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I dont mean old school as in like the 60's and 70's when it was huge and taking off in the states body building.. I mean like i don't see a point to take enchantment drugs is all.. I'm not trying to compete or be a big as dude. I want to be fit and somewhat strong..



mixerD1 said:


> Not gonna be rude here but you havent a clue bud. Old school in the U.S. like anywhere else, means pack in as much juice as you can when you can, especially among powerlifters..if you really believe Europe or Australia uses more AAS than America you are grieviously mistaken.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

When I started training the advice in all magazines and at gym was that you can't absorb more than 20-25g of protein in one sitting.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Reduce the weight and increase the reps when you want to rip up!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> I dont mean old school as in like the 60's and 70's when it was huge and taking off in the states body building.. I mean like i don't see a point to take enchantment drugs is all.. I'm not trying to compete or be a big as dude. I want to be fit and somewhat strong..


Fair dues mate, nothing at all wrong with that. Besta luck to you.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Layne Norton has a big blog about that.. He says its complete b/s... Your body will absorb pretty much any amount of protein you put in it.. Will it all get the to the muscle right away No but eventually it will..



Bull Terrier said:


> When I started training the advice in all magazines and at gym was that you can't absorb more than 20-25g of protein in one sitting.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I love that myth... People don't realize you need to strip body fat in order to get ripped up



Nickthegreek said:


> Reduce the weight and increase the reps when you want to rip up!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Nickthegreek said:


> Reduce the weight and increase the reps when you want to rip up!


I'm pretty sure that this particular myth is a remnant of 60s and 70s bodybuilding lore, and if I'm not wrong it was also perpetuated by Arnie.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Heard this gem once 'cos you have long arms you will burn more calories doing cardio'


For some reason I got a mental image of Mr Tickle on a treadmill. lol


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Heard the old 'You don't want to have too much protein or you'll get too big line'


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nickthegreek said:


> Reduce the weight and increase the reps when you want to rip up!


Thisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

My training partner plans to change all his rep ranges to 12-15 as of May and won't listen to me telling him how much of an idiot he is.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Would you say that squatting for traps is GOOD advice?


Yes.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ksrcrider said:


> ummm i think its stupid to take them, their a waste of money, they have long term side effects, whats the point, why do you need an enhancement to make you stronger the list is endless do i need to keep going......


Using gear for me has had zero long term effects. I get my bloods and cholesterol and BP tested regular.

I live a healthy life and and pretty fit for a 15 stone bber at 5'4

Steroids have had some bad results for me personally though

1. I've smashed in tons of fit birds who get off on muscles. They used me. I feel disgusting.

2. When I return to a shop with a product I want to return it is returned no questions asked and a better deal always given. This has happened more often since the GUNS have increased. That's discrimination because they think I'm a mindless meathead who might kick off.

3. I get loads of personal training clients who want to get big. Other PTs don't get as many clients and they are smaller. I feel judged because I have hulk size they see this over my in depth knowledge and experience. I have been to school and stuff. I'm not just a hulky sexy big gunned monster.

4. If I say buy a tub of protein cos I use it the tub is normally purchased quickly. One of my smaller staff members have to extol the benefits of the product. Again judged.

5. If I say don't drop the weights in my gym the weights are not dropped. At fitness first the weights are always dropped. Again people intimidated by my steroid juiced meathead physique not my eloquence of persuasiveness.

FCUK

MY

LIFE

I wish I'd stayed natural.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

"nah don't take protein mate, u wanna stay natural for at least 10 years"


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

an older guy once told me dont take steroids, do a line of coke before heading to the gym:confused1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> an older guy once told me dont take steroids, do a line of coke before heading to the gym:confused1:


good advice that well apart from the dont take steroids bit.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

i always do skull crushers... theyre the best thing for chest.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lmao thats really good advise haha.. I wonder what kind of skull crushers he was doing..



sen said:


> i always do skull crushers... theyre the best thing for chest.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe he has his skull crushers mixed up with his dumbbell pullovers


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Not advice, but it's always a laugh when you recommend somebody to weight train and they say to you "I don't want to get bulky"


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

not 'advice' but people saying 'I don't want to lift too heavy.. I don't wanna get really big'

If only it was that easy :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> Not advice, but it's always a laugh when you recommend somebody to weight train and they say to you "I don't want to get bulky"


snap


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't go in the weights room there's a lass squatting!

In hindsight I thought he was being sexist, but he meant that it was rammed from blokes ogling her.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

you dont need take steroids look at me i dont take them,he was 10 stone wet.

thats why i take them i said.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Dublin said:


> I have to say I agree, Squatting definitely increased my traps substantially, why do you think people dont need a pad when squatting heavy, because the muscle on the upper back and traps has developed to carry the load.


In my gym they have pipe insulation people can use for padding on squatting if needed....the fact they've painted 'fanny pad' and flowers all over it definitely encouraged me to grow some traps.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had the old "Protein shakes will make you fat if you have too much". Really gets on my nerves!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dublin said:


> I have to say I agree, Squatting definitely increased my traps substantially, why do you think people dont need a pad when squatting heavy, because the muscle on the upper back and traps has developed to carry the load.


X2! When moving gyms recently I went from squatting using the smith with a pussy pad to doing it properly and my traps have really blew up over the last few months


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

brandon91 said:


> wearing a weightlifting belt will slim your waist and you should cycle protein so your body doesnt adapt to it


both of these are actually quite true. Within reason ofcourse.


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

Dublin said:


> I have to say I agree, Squatting definitely increased my traps substantially, why do you think people dont need a pad when squatting heavy, because the muscle on the upper back and traps has developed to carry the load.


i must say i agree too, when im squatting it's like I'm doing shoulder workouts my upper physique pumps out


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I dont agree with that at all.. Squatting doesnt make you have big traps. Shrugs+deadlifts+rows=big traps



Dublin said:


> I have to say I agree, Squatting definitely increased my traps substantially, why do you think people dont need a pad when squatting heavy, because the muscle on the upper back and traps has developed to carry the load.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ha e you noticed tho, its only those that look awful that give out advice??


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Think the dumbest and most stupid piece of advice I was given was:

'Dont do steroids'

What a cnut


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm really curious to know why lot of you guys take steroids? I have nothing against people who take them, but just would like to know why?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> I'm really curious to know why lot of you guys take steroids? I have nothing against people who take them, but just would like to know why?


Why wait for results when you can have them in a 1/10 of the time? Even a dbol-only cycle done correctly could gain you 4-6kg+ lbm after PCT, that's about a years worth of gains in 12 weeks.

People may say 'you only got that way because of steriods' and honestly, so what? If you don't compete in a tested sport and it hasn't damaged your body, who's it hurting?

I'm currently natty btw, wanna do my first cycle this winter


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

I can see why people do it, you can get some big gains quickly.

Personally, I think they should be used once your natural ability to grow has significantly slowed..


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> I'm really curious to know why lot of you guys take steroids? I have nothing against people who take them, but just would like to know why?


you will only understand when you finally ask the biggest bloke in the gym for some Dbol...but from that point onwards you will have no need to ask why we use them here


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kneller said:


> I've had the old "Protein shakes will make you fat if you have too much". Really gets on my nerves!


Why? they will if you have too much.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah obviously if you drink them constantly, but if drinking them in moderation etc and how they should be taken (as a supplement to your diet), then as long as you're working out then they're fine.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> ummm i think its stupid to take them, their a waste of money, they have long term side effects, whats the point, why do you need an enhancement to make you stronger the list is endless do i need to keep going......


They are a dam sight cheaper than half these supplements advertised in the muscle mags and much more effective

But they can be dangerous if abused


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Xbigdave79 said:


> They are a dam sight cheaper than half these supplements advertised in the muscle mags and much more effective
> 
> *But they can be dangerous if abused*


That's why they have such a bad rep - because people don't actually know anything about them. They don't realise if you use them properly, with correct PCT, that you should be fine..


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Kneller said:


> That's why they have such a bad rep - because people don't actually know anything about them. They don't realise if you use them properly, with correct PCT, that you should be fine..


When I first started taking them I didn't know what a pct was ,I never done me any harm not doing one

But now I am older and wiser I wouldn't cycle without doing one now


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

an amp of sust ed for a month,then eat crates of apples after the 30 days,cant remember the

rest,the important bits.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kneller said:


> Yeah obviously if you drink them constantly, but if drinking them in moderation etc and how they should be taken (as a supplement to your diet), then as long as you're working out then they're fine.


Thing is, "moderation" != "too much".

If you consume "too much" of any sort of macronutrient, you will put on fat, since fat is long-term storage for excess calories.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

if Steroids are poo pooed in the states why when you google them its always US websites?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Before I got into training and joined here I was completley ignorant towards steroids said I never would go near them and that its cheating etc.....

Now after reading up about them im looking to do my first cycle this year lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> I'm really curious to know why lot of you guys take steroids? I have nothing against people who take them, but just would like to know why?


because i want to get bigger and stronger than i could naturally.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

so if i lay a heavy barbell across my pectorals, will they grow?


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

well ya, cause according to people by laying a barbell across your traps for squats makes them grow :stupid:



justin case said:


> so if i lay a heavy barbell across my pectorals, will they grow?


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

advice given to me "you only need to work chest and arms to look good, forget everything else and just to that 5 days a week" I smiled and said "ok" then made a quick exit.

and once heard some one say in the changing rooms say to another lad "make sure you don't have a **** or have sex whilst on cycle because you'll loose all your muscle, you have to keep the tetstrone up" .

felt sorry for the kid being given the advice

and testosterone isn't a typo, was actually pronounced Tets-Trone added to the lol factor.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> well ya, cause according to people by laying a barbell across your traps for squats makes them grow :stupid:


i'm just about to lay a 30kg dumbell across my dick...wish me luck...lol


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lmao, let me know how that goes..if it works, ill do it daily.. I might even throw in some boner push-ups.



justin case said:


> i'm just about to lay a 30kg dumbell across my dick...wish me luck...lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Dublin said:


> I have to say I agree, Squatting definitely increased my traps substantially, why do you think people dont need a pad when squatting heavy, because the muscle on the upper back and traps has developed to carry the load.


Because they've got used to the pain stimulus...not cos their traps are bigger. Come on UK muscle...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

krscrider saying don't do juice


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

If the only exercise you did was squats i doubt your traps would get big


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> too much potein will make you fat even if you train alot...this was coming from someone that didnt work out or excercise and is FAT


Technically that is correct.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Somebody told me when I was doing lat raises that I should bend down and jump up like a star jump otherwise I wouldn't be able to do as many reps.... :lol:


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lol wtf.. can you have someone record you doing that.. I would like see that style of lifting..



Paz1982 said:


> Somebody told me when I was doing lat raises that I should bend down and jump up like a star jump otherwise I wouldn't be able to do as many reps.... :lol:


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

here is a really good article on protein by Layne Norton if any knows him.. http://spotmebro.com/layne-norton-phd-on-protein-how-much-and-how-often/


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lol thats not bad advise.. Good advise



Justin Cider said:


> krscrider saying don't do juice


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Creatine has testosterone in it doesn't it?

Off my brother. He doesn't gym, so I educated him


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Heard this gem once 'cos you have long arms you will burn more calories doing cardio'


Would it not make your strokes longer on the ski machine /rower. Thus using more energy ?


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

A big fat lad said he didn't train his legs as he was 'moving' 22 stone already and his calves with very powerful as a result. I said go on then do 20 A-frame squats at 30kg a side nice and deep. He threw up in the car park lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Hardly. i can feel and see the muscle thickness where the barbell lies.


Are you on the wind up?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dublin said:


> Hardly. i can feel and see the muscle thickness where the barbell lies.


Seriously. Muscle grows due to contractual stimulus overloading it and forcing it to adapt, explain how putting a heavy bar across your traps makes them do this??


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to lay dumbbells on my biceps and hope they grow.. Progress pictures in a month...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

"Never warm up. It's an urban myth. Just go in heavy right away" From a PT at my old gym


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

got told to diet on apples and water once when prepping for a show :lol: needles to say i stuck to my original gameplan


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

You only need to do push ups in the morning if you want to get big, no need to gym.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> I'm going to lay dumbbells on my biceps and hope they grow.. Progress pictures in a month...


the equivalent comment would be "to lay dumbells on your biceps and do sit ups" - the original comment wasn`t so stupid, without a pad your going to take some of the strain on your arms and shoulders, which will grow your traps.


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

I got told once..."Don't take protein shakes as its like taking steroids!"

Lmao WTF!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

saxondale said:


> without a pad your going to take some of the strain on your arms and shoulders, which will grow your traps.


Does the pad somehow make the bar magically float then and not put any pressure on your shoulders?? Almost as daft a comment as the original one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

@SteveMUFC once told me that running backwards on a cross trainer trains lats


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think a few of you are being a bit over facetious with the squat thing.

If you do squats with a bar as opposed to the squat machine with shoulder pads then there is different emphasis on the stabilising muscles. With a bar there is down pressure on the traps in a contracted position so that will place more pressure on the traps and give you a greater ability to handle the weight than you would get from just doing a squat machine exercise.

So the initial statement about squats 'building' traps is not strictly correct but doesn't deserve some of the ridicule and dead horse flogging. Especially seeing some of the other gems like 'don't do fasted cardio cos you'll lose all your muscle'


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Does the pad somehow make the bar magically float then and not put any pressure on your shoulders?? Almost as daft a comment as the original one.


yes mate - a pad spreads the load and absorbs the shock, it also minimises the vertical movement in the bar relative to the shoulders - it`s no different to putting a mat under the jack legs of a crane

I don`t post daft comments.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

when i first started getting abit serious at the gym i asked a few of my mates and my mates dad

my mates dad said 'you dont have to go heavy on deadlifts you want to keep in the 10 rep range'

'you must train abs at least 4times a week to have a six pack'

'drinking a pint of beer after the gym is really as it will get sugar levels back up' - my best ever hahaha 

been told some other stuff aswell but just cant remember, but i was only young and actually believed all this stuff :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

saxondale said:


> yes mate - a pad spreads the load and absorbs the shock, it also minimises the vertical movement in the bar relative to the shoulders - it`s no different to putting a mat under the jack legs of a crane
> 
> I don`t post daft comments.


I may be wrong here and I'm happy to be proven so but what do you mean by absorbs the shock? What shock are you referring to?

I also don't get what you mean by minimising verticle movement relative to the shoulders?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> ummm i think its stupid to take them, their a waste of money, they have long term side effects, whats the point, why do you need an enhancement to make you stronger the list is endless do i need to keep going......


I'd like you to carry in if you've actually got any facts other than nonsense, with 1 potential valid point if not taken properly you just sound like my mum


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lol this wasnt at the gym, but ill share it anyways.. lol so i was at walgreens to buy a few things and one of the items was a muscle & fitness magazine that had Bruce Lee on the cover page.. The clerk says to me man you gotta have good genetics to get abs like bruce lee...


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ksrcrider said:


> lol this wasnt at the gym, but ill share it anyways.. lol so i was at walgreens to buy a few things and one of the items was a muscle & fitness magazine that had Bruce Lee on the cover page.. The clerk says to me man you gotta have good genetics to get abs like bruce lee...


To a certain degree, genetics do play a significant part in how good your abs will look. Both in pure appearance, and evolved predilection to partitioning (ie storage versus lbm gain).

Some will likely stick to the whole hard work, diet and possible drugs will all make good - but the fact remains that there's more to it than purely that. Some people will work hard, diet well, and still never look as good as others.

How good your abs will look, is as much a factor of how they've been formed, how symmetrical they are, how lean you are (which in turn may well be based on both geneticl and evolved disposition to partitioning and hormone levels), how well developed they are. To suggest that genetics doesn't have a significant part to play in how well your abs / midsection looks, is a little naive or ignorant to the full picture.

I'm sure there are plenty of people with the much the same bodyfat, and much the same degree of ab development as the pics of Bruce were, that don't look anything like as good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> lol this wasnt at the gym, but ill share it anyways.. lol so i was at walgreens to buy a few things and one of the items was a muscle & fitness magazine that had Bruce Lee on the cover page.. The clerk says to me man you gotta have good genetics to get abs like bruce lee...


I know lads who never train abs and those that do and there is a varying degree of an development in all the guys so actually I would say that genetics does play some part into how well developed ones abs are


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

i think the only thing genetics has a roll in is How they appear.. Some people have 6 pack some 8 others 10 pack.. Some have perfectly spaced evenly across abs some have that offset look.. Ok some people have fast metabolism.. But the point is, everyone can have abs that appear. A good diet with show abs..


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ksrcrider said:


> i think the only thing genetics has a roll in is How they appear.. Some people have 6 pack some 8 others 10 pack.. Some have perfectly spaced evenly across abs some have that offset look.. Ok some people have fast metabolism.. But the point is, everyone can have abs that appear. A good diet with show abs..


Genetics and environment won't just affect how they appear, but also how easily they will appear.

As well as metabolic rate, there's also probably some default level of bodyfat that's become the norm, plus genetics plays a significant role in hormone levels and response - to the degree that some people will be genetically predisposed to favour a tendency to increase muscle, some people will be genetically predisposed to favour that over bodyfat - that's not just about metabolic rate, but also to do with how your genetic disposition favours body composition.

Somebody saying you need good genes for your abs to look like that, may have a fair point, they also may have a fair point if they say certain peoples' genes make it easier / harder for people to get to the state of muscular development and bodyfat levels for them to be clearly visible.

And yes, in fairness, with sufficient exercise and expenditure over intake, probably most should be able to achieve visible abs. Genes may make that either significantly easier / harder, and look markedly better / worse.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Good points... The clerk guy telling me this was a fat dude... That being said, i think its lazy excuse to say you don't have abs..



Jaff0 said:


> Genetics and environment won't just affect how they appear, but also how easily they will appear.
> 
> As well as metabolic rate, there's also probably some default level of bodyfat that's become the norm, plus genetics plays a significant role in hormone levels and response - to the degree that some people will be genetically predisposed to favour a tendency to increase muscle, some people will be genetically predisposed to favour that over bodyfat - that's not just about metabolic rate, but also to do with how your genetic disposition favours body composition.
> 
> ...


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

probably me giving out advice on the second time i went to the gym telling my mate that t bar rows hit your chest and behind the neck shoulder press hits your back. i was 15 and 8 stone :/


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

well squats doesnt make your traps bigger.. deadlifts+shrugs+rows make you have big thick traps


----------



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

make sure you roll your shoulders when shrugging :laugh:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't ejeculate it stops your gains lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

A mate once said to me "the only way to find out if you are gay is to push a pencil up your bum till it hits the bone and if you get a hard on then you like boys".


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

If u can't do 10 reps its too heavy :lol:

Also heard someone tell a newbie that bulking means where u don't train to failure :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> A mate once said to me "the only way to find out if you are gay is to push a pencil up your bum till it hits the bone and if you get a hard on then you like boys".


How is that gym advice? Lol


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

I have heard some 'great' advice in the past but the best one lately was USN muscle anabolic, you have to cycle it cos it's got steroids in the protein ahhahahhaha! Nut case!


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

justin case said:


> i'm just about to lay a 30kg dumbell across my dick...wish me luck...lol


LMFAO!!!


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

I once read that squats will help grow your traps!! :rolleye:

Don't do deadlifts they are far to dangerous for the little gain you get!! B00licks!


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> And you'll get angry and kill people and your *willy will shrink*.


Even more!?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Magnum26 said:


> Even more!?


It's possible!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> How is that gym advice? Lol


The gym is a good place to meet boys.

Somehow it's related.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

A member of the form police once told me i was doing side raises wrong,

He said.. quote

'Here you go let me show you how you do them properly'

picked up a lighter weight, raised up the dumbbell and pulled his shoulder. Bellend


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Why? they will if you have too much.


I would love to see someone gain fat just from protein shakes....that would tickle my balls


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Some muppet told me to bounce the barbell off my chest when benching if struggling.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

When i first started out some dickhead said to me, "you will never be all that big as your too tall and and arms are to long"....

I got to 17 stone 8 with 16inch arms, was nice and lean too, some right fcuking lemons lurking about in the gym these days lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

comfla said:


> I would love to see someone gain fat just from protein shakes....that would tickle my balls


Cool - looks like you're in for some fun, then.

Anybody can gain fat from consuming excess of anything - be they protein shakes, or whatever else - so long as they're properly digested. Bodyfat is long-term storage for where surplus calories go - surplus being anything on top of maintenance, or the demands and rigours of hypertrophy.

What do you imagine happens to surplus calories that may result from drinking too many protein shakes, that isn't taken up by limited hypertrophy? They just disappear into the ether?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont take creatine its like legal steroids

Eat what you want, you train so you get away with it

Dont bother with a back day as you are using your back for everything on Chest,Leg,Shoulders and arms days

You dont have to train legs if you do cardio

Flat bench is your 'main Builder' on chest dont bother with inlcine or decline

If you want to grow you need atleast 4 protein shakes a day or you will get nowhere

Ive trained at a few gyms now and those are some of the beauts guys have told me in gyms over the years some being trainers which worries me lol


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Cool - looks like you're in for some fun, then.
> 
> Anybody can gain fat from consuming excess of anything - be they protein shakes, or whatever else - so long as they're properly digested. Bodyfat is long-term storage for where surplus calories go - surplus being anything on top of maintenance, or the demands and rigours of hypertrophy.
> 
> What do you imagine happens to surplus calories that may result from drinking too many protein shakes, that isn't taken up by limited hypertrophy? They just disappear into the ether?


no no, I think you misunderstand me.

If I take my standard shake (2 scoops in 300ml) - 196kcal. Take someone around 75kg 175cm they have an MBR of around 2400kcal (yeah yeah, super average man)

So we are talking about the best part of 13 shakes for 2548kcal and that's around 3900ml (just shy of 4 Litres)

Imagine it... 4 Litres of protein shake... would'nt wanna use the toilet after that guy... if he ever leaves!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Worst advice was:

'don't do squats, you'll lose your bum' (as in the shape and size) :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

-girls shouldnt take creatine as it will give you extra hair

-girls cant train shoulders as they arent built for it and you will get instant traps

-HIIT doesnt burn fat


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

comfla said:


> no no, I think you misunderstand me.
> 
> If I take my standard shake (2 scoops in 300ml) - 196kcal. Take someone around 75kg 175cm they have an MBR of around 2400kcal (yeah yeah, super average man)
> 
> ...


Admittedly, it's unlikely that somebody who just consumed protein shakes, would get fat, assuming they are active and train - but all the same, I've got every faith that there's some determined to do so. You've only got to look at keto / low / no carb diets to see that some fvckwits will use any rationale to try and push the envelope on what they can consume and get away with.

Thing is, though, I suspect most use protein shakes in addition to food - or part replacement, rather than completely replacing normal meals - in which case, it's more than possible that somebody suddenly deciding they're gonna get big because they're having protein shakes as well as their big mac meal and pizza, and the odd gym session, could get fat / fatter, just because they're adding calories.

There's nothing magic about protein calories, that means they won't get stored as fat, if they're persistently above requirements.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

dont think ive ever been given bad advice - then again im a grumpy cvnt and dont talk to anyone at the gym and get all the advice i need from here and trial and error!! although i have heard the old dont train legs if your a footballer/runner/cardio etc etc


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Years ago, I wanted advice from a gym owner that had won a few shows. I called him up and he said you have to come down for a chat. Drove 20 miles to his gym, was met by a group of his muscle bound buddies all sitting around, and he told me the real secret was eating chicken and vegetables.

I asked him to lay out the best diet for a lean bulk, he wrote down 'chicken and vegetables, pee's and rice' so I wouldn't forget.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Stay away from creatine, I know people who have died from it.

If your training everyday, that means im going to have to inject it everyday.

Im going to hit the secret turkey and potatoes diet my mate does.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

sounds like some amazing advice lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Steroids make your d!ck smaller

(please don't be true lol)


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

I got told that you dont have to pct after a course of dbol and test e

I havent done the course but I wont be listening to this when I do get around to it


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

ksrcrider said:


> sounds like some amazing advice lol


I response to your previous comments

I feel that on the contrary to the idea of steroid use being more popular in Europe, it is just a prevelant in the US. However due to the fact that as you said, its illegal, its far less likely for someone to mention their use. Furthermore, I get the impression that there is a very strong compeititive culture in the US, which encourages a person to be better than the next, and for this reason, it is socially discouraged for a person to admit they have used something to aid them.

Inversely, in the UK, there is an opposing culture of anti-competitivness, and more of a comradary (a classic example of everyone agreeing how **** the weather is, not something to boast about our country, but it brings us together) not just in bodybuilding but in most areas. Rather than being shown to be ambitious, society looks down upon people who push the limits of whats achievable by deeming them 'try-hards'. This is beneficial in one retrospect as I believe it makes people much more genuine and open, due to the lack of pressure to maintain a desirable outer appearence, and you are infact given respect for admitting your flaws, hence it is much easier for a guy to openly talk about their use without being judged as a 'cheater'.


----------

